# new plants suggestions?



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey I'm trying to figure out what types of plants i should get next. I have a 64w and the 18w that came with the tank and a DIY CO2 on my 26g bf. Any advice on plants? I want something bright i think.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

You want bright color looking plants? What kind of substrate are you using by chance?


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Also, what kinds of plants do you have now?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Right now I have:
- 3 large amazon sword
- Around 35-40 stems of Broad leaf Ludwiga
- 3 Red Tiger Lotus bulbs that are barely starting to sprout
- 4 small Anubias
- Limnophila - which lost most of its leaves when i placed it and looks fairly shabby
- Rotala Indica which i do not like because it looks pasty and i moved half of the amount to my sons tank

I would like something that looks good and is a more bright green then a dark one. The Anubias look kinda bad because they have this really annoying black algae that wont go away when i kill the lights for days and wont just rub off. I am also using natural looking gravel with flourish tabs and the occasional leaf zone dose.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

pennywort always looks good ^_^ a nice and bright


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Kaosu said:


> pennywort always looks good ^_^ a nice and bright


I was lookin at that one on aquariumplants.com. Are there any foreground plants that i could get that don't require intense light?


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

GeminiPrincess said:


> I was lookin at that one on aquariumplants.com. Are there any foreground plants that i could get that don't require intense light?


How about some Java Fern, or maybe some of the Mosses?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those 3 amazons you have in there now will take over that tank. One of them will almost do that for a tank that size.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Those 3 amazons you have in there now will take over that tank. One of them will almost do that for a tank that size.


yeah i know i bought them when i didn't know if was going to be able to afford other plants for awhile. They actually haven't grown much at all even under the moderate lighting. They arn't my favorite plants either, so I may just sell them on craigslist or something when they become a nuisance.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Tiger lotus bulbs are fun, i dropped one in my 90 gallon and in 3 months i had 3 massive plants growing around the bulb and about 15 long stems connected to leaves floating on the top. I got a lot of different anubus in my 20 gallon. When i buy plants i just go to the website im buying them from and just look under low maintence plants and buy a ton of what ever.


----------

